# Sistema de audio "económico"?



## tinchowr (Sep 21, 2022)

Buen dia a todos, vengo a buscar algo de ayudar, y a lo mejor armar un tema de armar un par de monitores/bafles para un Argentino promedio que quiere darse un gusto en audio. Primero les comento cual seria mi idea, quiero dar el salto de mi Aiwa nsx-990 a algo ya más orientado a la escucha "hifi". El lugar donde se van a utilizar es un espacio de 7,2m x 4m y 2,6m de altura, la idea sería usarlo como reproductor de audio el 90% del tiempo, y el restante para alguna película (No soy gran amante de ver peliculas jaja). Acá se me plantea la primera disyuntiva, la idea sería armar algo 2.1, usando el crossover de Linkwitz que publico el Dr. Zoiberg. Rediseñando los bafles originales que trae el Aiwa y agregarle un woofer (8" maximo) todo en un solo bafle, pero bi amplificando. El par de "monitores" del Aiwa es 3 vias, con woofer de 5 1/4, woofer de 2" y tweeter de 1", la idea sería medir cada uno y ver como es su respuesta y armar algo acorde a lo que se requiere.

Opción B: Armar algo con tiempo gastando un máximo de 500 uds, también pensando bi-amplificar, me gustaría probar como puede amplificar el amplificador que está armando el Dr. para principiantes, unos 15/17 W para medios/altas frecuencias. Armando un sistema de amplificación para los woofer (Algo con  tda7293/4), pensando en gastar unos 100 bidens en amplificador aprox, y el resto en los bafles. Parece un lío lo que pido pero puede armarse algo decente con algo asi? No se si armar 2 vias, o 3 vias.
Opción C: No armar un 2.1, sino que buscar algún amplificador 50+50W y hacer un 2 vías, me da sensación que puede quedarse algo chico para ese espacio. Se que en este mundo es infinito el presupuesto, pero la idea es armar algo con bajo presupuesto.
Saludos a todos !


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 21, 2022)

Intento "ayudarte"... (o confundirte mas!!) :
- Si tu Aiwa , si funciona bien , no es malo ... El amplificador debe tener una linda potencia ( yo tenia uno de 80w aprox )

- Podria mejorar si relevas el crossover de los baffles ( que puede ser algo primitivo ) y lo rediseñas ... el trabajo es largo e implica medir los parlantes .Generalmente son de 1er orden y se superponen mucho . La bobina suele ser de nucleo de hierro->malo.
Tambien reemplazar capacitores si son electroliticos.

- Generalmente el mayor salto de calidad se da mejorando parlantes.

- Para hacer un 2.1 podrias intentar "partir" el equipo en pre y potencia y usar la potencia para agudos ( con el cross de Dr. Z )

- O si lo que te faltan son graves , poner un "bass reinforcement" tomando y atenuando la salida de los parlantes (si no queres complicarte),tambien adaptando el cross de Dr.Z  a 2do orden.

- Como ampli para woofer podrias usar plaquetas ya hechas con 7293 y si las pones 2 en bridge tenes muy buena potencia.
Unico problema es la fuente partida , seria un trafo importante .

- La otra es poner una plaqueta Clase D y fuente conmutada, *muy baratas* , muy buena potencia , *mucho* mas sencilla la fuente!!
Ahi tenes un riesgo de que te meta ruido . Yo he usado fuentes de PC en desuso inclusive.
Yo tengo andando varias y funcionan muy bien pero algunos problemas he tenido.
PD: un woofer de 8" es complicado de conseguir aqui con buen precio y prestaciones . Hay buenas cosas para auto en 12" y precio aceptable en algunos casos ( U$S 100 ) . Ventaja es que usan caja chica .


----------



## sergiot (Sep 21, 2022)

Sumado a todo lo anterior, viene la parte en donde tenes que plantear, cuanto tiempo libre dispones? estas casado? te queres divorciar? y lo otro es no te mientas, sabes que empezas con esto y no terminas nunca más...


----------



## tinchowr (Sep 21, 2022)

Gracias por la sinceridad. El NSX-990 tiene por manual 80+80. El tema es el siguiente, los bafles tiene puerto bass reflex, algo que para usarlo como mid-range seria perjudicial, seguramente termine desarmando lo que tengo, mida para tener referencia de como esta todo, y partir de esa base. Leyendo bastante y por una cuestión estética, seguramente termine usando una caja cerrado, no soy amante de los bajos, prefiero algo muy definido a el "quilombo". Sumando otra opción podría ser, usar los 5" 1/4 de los aiwa, y comprar unos Vifa XT25 que los vi en 25 biden el par, un precio que me parece super interesante. Viendo lo que hay por ebay, podría armarse algo con un peerless hds 8" o un sb acoustic sb23 de 8" también! 
En cuanto al tiempo, soy soltero, lo haría como hobby, y tampoco estoy desesperado por tenerlo ya, la idea es hacer algo a conciencia y aprender en el proceso. 
Gracias a todos, veremos como avanza, compartire los resultados de los parlantes que releve para que queden como archivo para el foro, estaria bueno hacer una seccion para subir ese tipo de parametros para el resto! Saludos desde cba!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2022)

Si queres usar los Aiwa podes taparles el puerto y analizar la respuesta, que seguramente rondará los 100 o 150Hz. Si confirmás que anda por ahí podes crear el subwoofer y cortarlo a la misma frecuencia.
Siempre podes jugar un poco con las frecuencias de corte y con el orden y corte de los filtros activos para optimizar la respuesta.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 22, 2022)

No veo lo perjudicial de usar el baffle tal cual como mid.... El puerto bass reflex no actuaria para nada!!
en mi escasa experiencia , si a un baffle mediano-chico lo usas cortandole los graves , lo relevas de las frecuencias que mas lo "atoran" y funcionaria mucho mejor!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> No veo lo perjudicial de usar el baffle tal cual como mid.... El puerto bass reflex no actuaria para nada!!


Si el baffle tiene refuerzos en bajas frecuencias, que muchos baffles chicos usan para potenciar los graves, y elegís un punto de corte que cae dentro de la zona del pico de refuerzo, si no tapás el puerto bass-reflex no vas a poder controlar la forma de la curva de respuesta.
Yo no sé como es la respuesta en frecuencia de esos bafflecitos, pero si no vas a usar el bass-reflex.... para que dejarlo activo y perder la posibilidad de ajustar las curvas lo mejor posible??


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 22, 2022)

Estimado Dr. : Insisto que posiblemente ese bafflecito está sintonizado digamos entre 50 y 80 Hz como mucho .
Si agrega un sub en 2.1 seguramente lo cortará en 100-120Hz.
No creo que afecte ....
Supongamos que este bien diseñado y llegue con una F3 en 50Hz con respuesta "aceptablemente plana" .... 
En caja cerrada o sube la F3 o con mala suerte tiene un pico por Q alto -> necesitaria eq. -> mas electronica.
Estamos dentro de lo "economico" .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Supongamos que este bien diseñado y llegue con una F3 en 50Hz con respuesta "aceptablemente plana" ....


Por eso yo decía:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no sé como es la respuesta en frecuencia de esos bafflecitos






AntonioAA dijo:


> En caja cerrada o sube la F3 o con mala suerte tiene un pico por Q alto -> necesitaria eq. -> mas electronica.


Si bien eso es cierto, es fácil de corregir. El problema es la fase y el retardo de grupo del bass-reflex, que no creo que sea muy cuidada que digamos y que posiblemente complicaría el enlace entre el sub y los satélites  🤷‍♂️ .



AntonioAA dijo:


> Estamos dentro de lo "economico" .


Si bien estamos en onda "low-cost", la electrónica para corregir la respuesta vale casi nada en comparación con los amplificadores requeridos, y si ya vas a usar filtros, agregar dos o tres A.O. dobles y unas cuantas resistencias y capacitores no te va a mover la aguja. Fijate que estamos hablando de U$S100 a U$S150...no creo que tres Bidens hagan mucho problema...


----------



## analogico (Sep 22, 2022)

tinchowr dijo:


> . *Rediseñando *los bafles originales que trae el aiwa y agregarle un woofer (8" maximo) todo en un solo bafle, pero bi amplificando. El par de "monitores" del aiwa es 3 vias, con woofer de 5 1/4, woofer de 2" y tweeter de 1", la idea seria medir cada uno y ver como es su respuesta y armar algo



eso implicaría destruir los bafles originales del Aiwa 😠








E


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 23, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si bien estamos en onda "low-cost", la electrónica para corregir la respuesta vale casi nada en comparación con los amplificadores requeridos, y si ya vas a usar filtros, agregar dos o tres A.O. dobles y unas cuantas resistencias y capacitores no te va a mover la aguja. Fijate que estamos hablando de U$S100 a U$S150...no creo que tres Bidens hagan mucho problema...


Lo suyo es absolutamente correcto , Dr. .... quizas mezclé "low cost" con "low effort"  que no es lo mismo ....
si bien defiendo ( un poco) los bafflecitos Aiwa que no son tan malos , tengo unos que mencione por otro lado y nunca me decidi del todo a reformarlos , no apestan , estan en funciones como surround en mi AVR Atmos con buen resultado.


----------



## tinchowr (Sep 23, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si queres usar los Aiwa podes taparles el puerto y analizar la respuesta, que seguramente rondará los 100 o 150Hz. Si confirmás que anda por ahí podes crear el subwoofer y cortarlo a la misma frecuencia.
> Siempre podes jugar un poco con las frecuencias de corte y con el orden y corte de los filtros activos para optimizar la respuesta.


Empiezo con tu respuesta Dr para responder un poco todo lo que me fueron comentando. Estuve de lectura los manuales de ARTA para medir mis parlantes, y como esperaba, mi micrófono y/o mi placa de sonido son malas. Estoy viendo si me prestan un micrófono y una placa de sonido para lograr una medición certera, y en base a eso empezar a decidir. Si no pudiera modificar la estetica original de los Nsx estaria buenisimo, pero sino se veria en el momento.
La semana que viene tendremos novedades, por lo que pude medir, los bafles que tengo hoy con bass reflex llegan a 85hz pero no es algo que pueda llamarse de calidad. Tengo que tener los datos certeros, pero en 125/150 creo que voy a poder cortarlos sin problemas! 
Este fin de semana el estudio sera el crossover y los filtros activos de Linkz, siempre que pueda hacer algo y aprender en el proceso es la idea de todo esto! 1 hornero por filtro no me parece algo imposible de hacer, y si eso mejora la respuesta, es lo que deberia apuntar (Despues hay que ver el resultado que mi intelecto y mis capacidades pueden lograr jaja). 

Seria prudente ver como estan los capacitores de filtrado del Aiwa después de 15 años de uso moderado? Que sintomas pueden verse como necesarios para desoldarlos y medirlos?
Muchas gracias a todos!
Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Sep 23, 2022)

Salvo en el cine, donde en ocaciones sería necesario, por las típicas explosiones o deflagraciones que a la gente de Hollywood le encanta, no encuentro motivos para gastar en " SUBwooffers"  y/o  "surround " ó  bocinas de 15" , por unos pocos segundos de audio.  🥴 
Despues de mi parto, no tuve mas nostalgias por las frecuencias ballenatas !! 🤣 Debe ser cuestión de gustos supongo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 23, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Despues de mi parto


No sabia que habias *tenido familia... 

*Tener familia = dar a luz, parir, etc....


----------



## unmonje (Sep 23, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No sabia que habias *tenido familia...
> 
> *Tener familia = dar a luz, parir, etc....



La palabra* parto* viene *del latín partus-us*, que es el nombre del efecto o resultado derivado del supino partum, del verbo latino *parĕre *(hacer nacer, engendrar, producir).
En éste* acto*, estuve* necesariamente presente , *aunque no el único*,* debido que fuí , quien inevitablemente lo provocó. 🥴 🤣 Partícipe necesario.


----------



## J2C (Sep 23, 2022)

.


Será que DJ T3 aun cree que a él lo trajo la cigüeña desde París ???



.


----------



## tinchowr (Sep 23, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Salvo en el cine, donde en ocaciones sería necesario, por las típicas explosiones o deflagraciones que a la gente de Hollywood le encanta, no encuentro motivos para gastar en " SUBwooffers"  y/o  "surround " ó  bocinas de 15" , por unos pocos segundos de audio.  🥴
> Despues de mi parto, no tuve mas nostalgias por las frecuencias ballenatas !! 🤣 Debe ser cuestión de gustos supongo.


Por eso la idea es agregar a lo sumo algo 8" en un único sub, para que baje un poco más que lo que tengo. Ya más que eso me parece excesivo. Me encantaría entender como hace focal en sus Aria para manejar tantos bajos con 6,5, después recuerdo que cuestan 10 veces más que lo que quiero gastar y entiendo. Que piensan de revisar los capacitores de la fuente del aiwa para ver como están después de 15 años?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2022)

Son bafles pasabanda ,  sintonizados en cuarto o sexto órden !






						Cual es mejor Sub
					

Hola me gustaria saber su opinion sobre los sub cuales son mas eficientes ?Hablando de rendimiento los de sonido directo o los de tipo folder, a claro y los  Sevodrive .  Gracias por su ayuda.



					foros.doctorproaudio.com
				












						calculo caja carga simetrica
					

Speakers and Amplifiers Free Papers for Academics and DIY Enthusiasts




					www.pcpaudio.com
				






			https://aholab.ehu.eus/users/imanol/akustika/IkasleLanak/Dise%F1o%20de%20cajas%20acusticas.pdf


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 23, 2022)

Hoy en dia hay un excesivo "amor" por los graves y sub-graves , tanto en musica nueva o remasterizada ( con resultado horrible ) de viejas grabaciones . Sobre todo en el streaming .
Hay que estar preparados para ello , porque aplicando esos graves a parlantes chicos/comunes hace que funcionen mal . 
O tenemos para reproducirlos o bien implementamos un highpass a frecuencia baja para filtrarlos ...
Tengo un sub Yamaha de 8" 150W con un diseño muy bueno , pero hay peliculas que aun teniendolo bajito me quieren llevar el cono de paseo....


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 23, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> hay un excesivo "amor" por los graves y sub-graves


......🙋‍♂️ (sin exagerar, claro...)

Mínimo para algo coherente, un 10'', con caja bien calculada.

Ideal, una Horn Folded (bestíal en potencia, subgraves, espacio, y un montón de etc...).


En el foro hay temas tratados con subwoofer de audio car para incluirlos en un Home Theater (Teatro en Casa)....


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 23, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hoy en dia hay un excesivo "amor" por los graves y sub-graves , tanto en musica nueva o remasterizada ( con resultado horrible ) de viejas grabaciones . Sobre todo en el streaming .
> Hay que estar preparados para ello , porque aplicando esos graves a parlantes chicos/comunes hace que funcionen mal .


Hola antonio. Esto es algo que también vengo viendo, más bien escuchando, en los master de streaming. No entiendo el por qué de esta manía, pero bueno es lo que nos toca.  Muchas canciones de nuestra época, que en vinilo sonaban con una definición increible de agudos, en los remasterizados suenan opacos o muy de fondo, sobrepasados por los sonidos graves.  
Y no solo aplicado en parlantes chicos, por lo menos en mi caso amo los sonidos graves, pero en su medida. Y tanto en los dos sistemas que tengo armados (woofer de 10¨ en uno y de 6.5¨ en el otro) me es necesario atenuarlos. 
A corregir con la ultracurve. ja ja. saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 23, 2022)

sergio rossi dijo:


> Hola antonio. Esto es algo que también vengo viendo, más bien escuchando, en los master de streaming. No entiendo el por qué de esta manía, pero bueno es lo que nos toca.  Muchas canciones de nuestra época, que en vinilo sonaban con una definición increible de agudos, en los remasterizados suenan opacos o muy de fondo, sobrepasados por los sonidos graves.
> Y no solo aplicado en parlantes chicos, por lo menos en mi caso amo los sonidos graves, pero en su medida. Y tanto en los dos sistemas que tengo armados (woofer de 10¨ en uno y de 6.5¨ en el otro) me es necesario atenuarlos.
> A corregir con la ultracurve. ja ja. saludos.


Es que otra gran mania es la compresión! ....para que todo suene mas fuerte...
Hay lindos discos nuevos ( lo que escucha mi Hijo) que suenan horribles frente a un Frank Zappa o King Crimson de los '70s
Como casi lo unico que escucho proviene de streaming , tuve que caer en Tidal .... las de calidad "Master" andan muy bien .
Ojo con setear "unificar volumen" porque eso comprime ... lo mismo que velocidad automatica .
a Spotify lo tengo para el auto o la quinta , que cachea muy bien con mala conexion ...
Pero no extraño para nada los vinilos!!! Años padeciendolos , no entiendo el resurgimiento!


----------



## tinchowr (Sep 23, 2022)

Bueno, en principio midiendo un poco (No le agarro la mano al ARTA todavia, pero veo que abajo de 100hz hay poco y nada, esta ese pico en 1k hz que me parece que es donde se hace la transición de los 5 1/4 a los 2", y despues los tweeter estan muy abajo, probe con 2 equipos (Un jvc mx-70 y el propio aiwa) y me dieron igual. Voy a estar el finde probando entender el ARTA y ver si puedo hacerlo funcionar con un mic mas "pro" y una consola externa, porque mi pobre snowball no esta dentro de lo requerido parece haha. Que opina la muchachada?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 23, 2022)

Vos quieres algo que suene bien bueno y barato, busca:

wms gaming bluebird bose

Este sistema de audio Bose se vende por dos mangos de maquinas viejas williams, eso si hay que buscar, el ampli viene con un DPS incorporado y su sub woofer cortado


----------



## tinchowr (Sep 24, 2022)

Claramente tengo un problema con el tweeter de mis parlantes. En principio, y con lo poco que puedo interpretar, entiendo que abajo de 100hz no bajan mucho estos bafles, y no funciona el tweeter. Tengo medios altos por el fullrange de 2". Tocara desarmar, y ver que remplazo se le puede ubicar alli. Pensando, deberia bajar un poco el 2" para que quede mas plano y no tan "medio" el sonido. Y el tweeter armar un XO para cortarlo en 4k aprox. El woofer pienso armarlo para que corte en 125hz. Y ver como soluciono el pico que tengo en 1khz que debe ser el corte de los 5 1/4 con el full de 2". Lo mejor seria ponerme a leer filtros activos no?


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 26, 2022)

Yo empezaria revisando el cross y midiendo con cada parlante individualmente . 
Contanos como mediste ( condiciones acusticas , distancia , potencia , con ruido rosa o impulso )
Te recomiendo usar el "smoothing"  a 1/3 oct. , te da mejor idea de la respuesta .
Respecto a tweeter , si tenes que cambiarlo , fijate un post mio que adapté un Audiopipe de auto y funciono bien 


			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/galeria/1652699838154-png.63937/


----------



## sergiot (Sep 26, 2022)

Si esa respuesta es "real", con una simple escucha de musica deberia ser notorio el poco nivel de audio en las altas frecuencias.
Por el lado de los bajos, considerando el tipo de bafle, no es de extrañar.
Si te vas a poner a cambiar componentes de ese bafle para repararlo, no le veo mucho sentido en seguir con ese bafle, distinto es si ya estaba andando con todos sus componentes y la cosa era mejorarlo con electronica y croosver.


----------



## tinchowr (Sep 26, 2022)

La idea para esta semana es desarmar y ver que pasa, escuchando con mas detenimiento, se nota que los platillos no suenan lo brillante que deberían, asi que en principio mediremos lo que tenemos. Condiciones acústicas, habitacion de 4,5x3,5 sin ruidos externos, el microfono se ubico a 25-30cm del bafle, con ruido rosa, y tambien hice mediciones con ruido blanco y fueron similares.
Apenas tenga novedades ire aportando! Habra que armar el cable ARTA para medir! Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2022)

tinchowr dijo:


> y tambien hice mediciones con ruido blanco y fueron similares.


No hagás mediciones con ruido blanco por que vas a cocinar los tweeters.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 26, 2022)

tinchowr dijo:


> La idea para esta semana es desarmar y ver que pasa, escuchando con mas detenimiento, se nota que los platillos no suenan lo brillante que deberían, asi que en principio mediremos lo que tenemos. Condiciones acústicas, habitacion de 4,5x3,5 sin ruidos externos, el microfono se ubico a 25-30cm del bafle, con ruido rosa, y tambien hice mediciones con ruido blanco y fueron similares.
> Apenas tenga novedades ire aportando! Habra que armar el cable ARTA para medir! Saludos


Cuando tenia "tiempo libre" hice todo eso que estas haciendo, despues de meses de laburo, seguis con la acustica de la habitación y despues de años, volves a lo mismo con otra cosa, y asi entras en el infinito de nunca acabar, cuando el tiempo libre se me terminó opté por comprar bafles armados, mejorar el crossover y colocar paneles acusticos con lana de roca en la sala, y ahora mi poco tiempo libre lo uso para escuchar.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 26, 2022)

tinchowr dijo:


> La idea para esta semana es desarmar y ver que pasa, escuchando con mas detenimiento, se nota que los platillos no suenan lo brillante que deberían, asi que en principio mediremos lo que tenemos. Condiciones acústicas, habitacion de 4,5x3,5 sin ruidos externos, el microfono se ubico a 25-30cm del bafle, con ruido rosa, y tambien hice mediciones con ruido blanco y fueron similares.
> Apenas tenga novedades ire aportando! Habra que armar el cable ARTA para medir! Saludos


Seria bueno que hagas la medicion a 2 canales ( no vaya a ser que tu ampli no este mandando todos los agudos que te faltan .

La respuesta se suele medir a 1m apuntando microfono al tweeter , tan cerca no es ni campo cercano ni parecido a posicion de escucha.....
Vas a tener un pozo alrededor de 200 hz por la reflexion del piso ( proba poner gomaespuma, colchon o lo que sea y compará )
Potencia: que sea audible , aprox 1 W . Ojo con saturar microfono que ahi mide hermoso y no es real!!!


----------



## tinchowr (Sep 26, 2022)

Bueno, procedi al desarme de los mismos para ver el estado. Encontré algunas curiosidades, como el doble puerto de bass-reflex, entiendo que por una cuestión de matricería. Empezamos con lo malo, el woofer tiene una resistencia de 12 ohms, cuando en su parte trasera indica ser de 6. El tweeter esta muerto, no marca resistencia, ni corto circuito, no da ninguna señal. El 2" es el único que esta bien, tiene 6 ohm, reviendo el grafico, se puede notar que el 5 1/4 esta -10db abajo que el full, algo que debe ser seguramente por su mayor impedancia. Medi la resistencia del bafle armado, y me da 9 ohm, algo que concuerda con lo medido. El otro que no desarme, me da 10 ... Veo que el paso del tiempo ha tenido sus efectos... Igualmente mañana me armare el cable ARTA y vere que pasa, pero en principio desconfió a usar este conjunto, la unica solucion seria sumar un tweeter de 8ohm al full range de 6, para quedar un poco por encima del 6ohms final.
Veremos como avanzamos


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 27, 2022)

El tweeter puede ser piezo , no lo vi -> alta impedancia 
Raro lo de los woofer , Fijate los contactos 
Relevá el crossover y mostranos .....


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 27, 2022)

Buen día tinchowr, subí fotos del tweeter para ver si es piezo. gracias


----------

